# My new baby Fjord!



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

She's cute


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope this is the only forum I go on. I got her from a lady named ShaRon.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oops! *herd


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I love fjords. She's very cute but doesn't quite look purebred to me?


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheshire said:


> I love fjords. She's very cute but doesn't quite look purebred to me?


Doesn't look it to me either. I'd say someone chopped her mane to look Fjord-y, but I'd put money on her being a Mustang or perhaps a QH cross.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

she is a fjord cross


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

CUUUTE! - I want a fjord! Next horse.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll name her for you....I name her...MINE! *snatches her* :wink:
Hehe, I am a huge fan of Fjords...cross or not, she is such a cutie.
Congrats and best of luck with her!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks like a Sophie.


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 11, 2010)

My favorite breed!! So envious of you!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Fjords are such adorable horses and yours definitely fits the bill!
I would love to own one someday.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> She looks like a Sophie.


I second that! She is a cutie!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She is SO cute! Congrats on your new baby! Cant wait to come see her!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the name Ellie... or maybe Monica !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, some names. Gidget sounds very 1960's . Wasn't there some beach movies with Frankie Avalon? "Gidget goes to the Beach" .

How about Avalon?

Or, Go-Go Girl (for 1960's Go-Go boots)

Daphne

Shasta

Delilah

Lilly

Tamara

Missy Lou


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

omg! I have a fjord too and when I saw this thread I had to look. what a cutie. mine's name is Ben but he's a gelding. I'm horribly wit names so can't help you but she's cute!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

oh I love Fjords! she's cute!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Id love to have a fjord! You are very lucky, they are not too popular around here. I think she looks like a Karma, Tess, Brie or Luna--not sure why, but thoses came to mind.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

soo cute, you're gunna start her before she's two though?
anyways  i'd name her something dainty and pretty since she's a girl! i've always love the name anabelle, my mare's name was *anabelle*, but we called her *bella*. She was such a diva..
- bentleigh
- bailey.

i'm uncreative tonight with all these 'b' names.. hmm.
-Chloe
-Zoe
-Arizona
-Isabella
-Lily
-Miley
-Montana
-Sierra

i love people's names, my pets were all people names


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! I got some new pictures and we also got a Paso Fino tonight!
Fjords are not popular here either. Although she is a cross I don't care. She defiently has some fjord in her. I can't name her chloe,sophie,zoe(sounds like zoey,my hamsters name)...I need something simple,cute,and girly...I like the name Lily.


Oh and I found out she is actually 2 years old. I will start her with simple things. I will work on ground manners..she needs to learn not to get into your space. She needs some muscle to her and a bit of weight but that will come in time.



















and here is the 3 year old paso fino


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

She looks deffinatley a _*WILLOW*_ to me!

I love the paso fino!! and i usualy am not the breeds biggest supporter  But those eyes are do die for! She looks like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth.. Congrats on the new editions! There a bit cute!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

She is so cute! I have never seen a fjord in real life lol. There are practically none around here. I agree with a cute little daint girl name. She looks innocent and quiet. lol.

*Callie*
*Carly*
*Harley*
*Claire*

(sorry for all the 'c' names lol)


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey! Your hubby looks lik egeeze, get the pic over with!

Did the filly settle down last night? Eric really likes Ludo. He is in my front yard mowing the lawn. (Ludo, not Eric, lol) Will take him to meet the herd later today.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there!
Yes, the filly did settle down...thank goodness! We are about to head out there to go see how they are doing. We absolutely love them!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm really bad with names but they are both cuties!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am liking the name Callie..the thing is that was one of our childhood dogs that got ran over  O.O

I liked Elanore and calling her ellie for short.

Any plant names you guys can think of?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Dragon lilly. At least I think thats a plant. lol.

I do like the name Avlon someone suggested.

Caroline.
Kammie.
Ressa.
Ryder.
Flora.
Sequin.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new additions!

Love your Fjord cross. She sure got her head from the Fjord  (that is not said in a bad way, I love Fjords and have one).


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

What if you gave her a Norwegian name, since she's a Fjord?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

LOVE fjords! whenever i can afford to get another horse i'm buying one (or else breeding to one as there are 2 studs near me!) They have the best temperments at any age, i find. I think you'll have fun with this girl. SO jealous.
She looks identical to my friend's fjord cross, only he's 10 years old with lots of mane!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was thinking about naming her a norwegian name since she is a breed that originated from Norway.

I also like Kammie!


----------



## mistymymini (Oct 23, 2010)

there sooo cute! im jelous!


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

Id name her silly(silly stockings or socks(AKA))


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Not digging the whole silly name.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well my friend named her fjord cross Bob so no imagination there... i like Kammie


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha,I had a lamb named Bob! I miss him.

Kammie is a cute name.I also like cassie and callie.
I think i will also look at norweigian names


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I HAVE A NAME!

What about Bambi!?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh, *I LOVE IT*!!! suits her to the ground..


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Bambi it is!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Good.. =D


----------



## lovemyhorseys (Jul 19, 2010)

Whatever breed(s) she is, or whatever name you give her, she is defiantly a cutie!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank You 
Alot of horse people I know look at her and are pretty sure she is a purebred.
She has all the characteritics. She will chunk up as well. The previous owner said she might have not been properly fed before hand....AppyFreak owned her.
She will get nice a chunky( a good chunky) with me.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and appyfreak was given her from the original owner.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new girl


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you!

I am going to post more pictures. May not be the best due to weather.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

You sure she isn't a kiger mustang, or quarter horse? There are two registered quarter horses at my barn who look identical to her. I don't see fjord in her face at all. 

She's a cutie no matter what breed she is, and very lucky to have such a good home .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She might have some mustang in her the lady said but the lady who origanlly owned her said she was a purebred fjord. Some fjors can actually be smaller built in some cases. I went and looked it up on the fjord website. If she has some kiger in her..which I do kinda see in the face I don't mind but I know she has fjord in her.


----------



## pastime (Apr 21, 2008)

Paisley


----------



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

shes sooo cute!!  good luck!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

She is adorable! All the best and I look forward to more pictures of the two of you


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Nope this is the only forum I go on. I got her from a lady named ShaRon.


Sent you a PM about her. There are some things you should know :/


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Sent you a PM about her. There are some things you should know :/


Like what? Do you know that filly? Would love to find out more background on her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Appyfreak said:


> Like what? Do you know that filly? Would love to find out more background on her.


 
Not the filly, about the gal she bought her from. She's kind of a shady character.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Not the filly, about the gal she bought her from. She's kind of a shady character.


 
Um yea. That would be me. I sold her the filly.

How am I so Shady? Did Rebel not work for you?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

don't want any drama but sorrel I know ShaRon and have 3 horses from her that our in our family.They are awesome horses and ShaRon saves a lot of horses. She feeds them A LOT of food. I've actually seen her throw out food for the horses and the only skinny ones there in the field were the ones that just came in and she was working on putting weight on them. 
I am very happy with Bambi and Autumn.
Autumn is skinny BUT I have personally seen before and after pictures of her and she looks great compared to what she use to.

I'm sorry ShaRon that people jump to things without knowing what the real truth is.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I have some names:

Rain


Navel

Cream

and dunno why:
Epilog


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

she is very cute


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cute. She definitely had Fjord in her. You don't get that stripped mane an just any horse. I don't think that she is a Kiger, they are pretty rare and they have all black manes. She might have some Mustang but I don't think Kiger.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea,she is a cutie!
I actuallyy wrote her new owner today to check up on her and she is doing really well 
I miss her.
I do believe she had part fjord in her. I sold her as a fjord cross.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and I am hoping for some pictures in the future and I will post them. Her name is Bailey now.


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I am liking the name Callie..the thing is that was one of our childhood dogs that got ran over  O.O
> 
> I liked Elanore and calling her ellie for short.
> 
> Any plant names you guys can think of?


shes loverly how about Orchid ,Katie is always a popular one as in what katie did next .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh well I sold her 

Her name was Bambi as when I got her she tangled up her back legs and reminded me of the movie when bambi got his legs tangled and she is the color of a deer 
She's a good girl and I miss her.


----------

